# IIS 7.5 Win 7 Can't find localhost...



## alpeabody (Jan 19, 2004)

Dear Friends,

I am trying to set up MySQL, PHP and IIS 7.5 in Win 7 Home Premium for some data-based Web development. I installed IIS 7.5, and at the end of the moderately long sequence of detailed directions (with very good illustrations) I was instructed to point my browser to http://localhost/ to see the IIS Splash screen. Well, I saw IIS 7 OK, but what it said was:

Server Error

Internet Information Services 7.5
Error Summary
HTTP Error 500.19 - Internal Server Error
The requested page cannot be accessed because the related configuration data for the page is invalid.
Detailed Error Information
Module	IIS Web Core
Notification	Unknown
Handler	Not yet determined
Error Code	0x80070005
Config Error	Cannot read configuration file due to insufficient permissions
Config File	\\?\C:\Users\Al\Desktop\GalleryServer\web.config
Requested URL	http://localhost:80/
Physical Path	
Logon Method	Not yet determined
Logon User	Not yet determined
Config Source

-1: 
0:

I logged on as Administrator (I am in the Administrator group, but I figured why not be Admin his own self) and got the same result.

I have every indication that IIS 7.5 is indeed installed and running (I could uninstall it if I wanted to, etc.). And I get onto the Internet just fine. But localhost is apparently toast.

Any Clues?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## exchangekeys (Feb 11, 2010)

What happens if you put your web.config file in the C:\inetpub\wwwroot\ folder instead? It sounds like either the web.config doesn't have the read permission, or it wasn't even created... What instructions did you follow, by the way?


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Your default website instance is pointing to someone's desktop "C:\Users\Al\Desktop\GalleryServer\". You will need to go in to IIS and change the folder it points to to the standard C:\inetpub\wwwroot\, or change the permissions of the folder on the desktop. There are a bunch of profiles that need access including iusr, iwam, and anonymous as well as the asp.net worker process.

Since you want to do PHP development it would make more sense to reconfigure your default website in IIS. You won't need a web.config file for PHP.


----------



## alpeabody (Jan 19, 2004)

"it would make more sense to reconfigure your default website in IIS"

OK, I started the IIS Manager. Now what? I clicked somewhere on Sites, and it says on one line Default Web Site. Then it says ID 1; Status Started (http), Unknown(net.tcp),Unknown(net.pipe),Unknown(ned.msmq), Unknown(msmq.formatname), Binding *.80(http),808.*(net.tcp),*(net.pipe),localhost(net.msmq),localhost(msmq.formatname), Path %SystemDrive%\inetpub\wwwroot

That looks pretty good, like the Default Webg Site is ID 1, started, port 80, pointing to C:\inetpub\wwwroot
Next is says gallery, ID 4, Started(http), localhost on *.80(http), path C:\Users\Al\Desktop\GalleryServer
That directory exists, and contains a file named web.config. it is 15Kbytes in size, and contains a lot of stuff. I will quote the top few lines:

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<configuration>
<configSections>
<sectionGroup name="system.web">

</sectionGroup>

<sectionGroup name="system.web.extensions" type="System.Web.Configuration.SystemWebExtensionsSectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35">
<sectionGroup name="scripting" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingSectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35">

<sectionGroup name="webServices" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingWebServicesSectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35">

</sectionGroup>
</sectionGroup>
</sectionGroup>
</configSections>
<connectionStrings>
<clear />
<add name="SqlServerDbConnection" connectionString="Server=.\SQLEXPRESS;Database=GalleryServerPro;uid=Admin;Pwd=Joatmon1;Application Name=Gallery Server Pro" />
</connectionStrings>
<appSettings>

I have to tell you, we're way over my head here. Is there any place I can find simple, step by step instructions, like click on this then select that option and then type in"....

I've been working with PCs since 1978, Z80-CP/M 8" floppies, and although I recognize virtually every word in the quoted text above, I haven't a clue if this is where or how I would "reconfigure my default web site..." (to what? Where? How?)

Thanks for your patience and any help you can offer.

Al


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Someone installed gallery server pro. It was added to your IIS list of websites, but the files were installed on the desktop without proper permissions. Since you have two websites running, both of which are *.80(http), it is defaulting to Gallery Pro. You can stop or remove that website and it should switch back to your default. If you need to have both running it needs a way to determine which to show (often by alias/domain name).


----------

